# Wheelstop or curb at overhang on ADA parking stalls



## Yikes

ADA / CBC 11B-502.2 says that car and van parking spaces shall be 216 inches (18 feet) long minimum.

Fig 1: Can the front portion of the stall (where the engine overhand typically is) have a wheel stop, or curb/planter in it, like this sketch?







Fig 2: Or, if I'm doing an overhang planter etc. at all other parking stalls, do I need to jog it away from the front of the ADA stall and aisle, as in this sketch below, with no curb or wheel stop in order to maintain the <2% slope surface requirement?


----------



## mark handler

Per Code or per intent?


----------



## mtlogcabin

If you do not provide an overhang (5 ft sidewalk) or a curb stop for a 3 ft sidewalk you can not maintain the minimum width required for the side walk


----------



## Yikes

> Per Code or per intent?


Mark, I'd like your opinion on both.  The images I supplied above I just grabbed off the internet.  My actual situation in front of the stalls is not a sidewalk or circulation path: the row of parking stalls is right up against the wall of an apartment building.

I'd like to have at least a precast wheelstop so that people don't smash into the apartment wall.  In this jurisdiction, wheel stops are placed at 30" from the front of the 18' stall (i.e. 30" from face of building), so the vehicle driving surface is 15'-6" long.

A wheelstop, however, sometimes creates a trap for trash, etc. that is a PITA for the maintenance guys with their leaf blowers.  So I would prefer instead to have a full curb with either a planter or a level concrete surface behind it, similar to the first illustration above.


----------



## mtlogcabin

The length of the parking space is determined by local requirements not the I-Codes or ANSI A117.1 or ADA. So if the local AHJ has an eighteen foot minimum length requirement then it is up to them to approve your proposal.

We have a 20 ft minimum requirement because our community has a lot of vehicles that are 20 ft in length from bumper to bumper a curb stop caan be placed 2ft in from the front.


----------



## Yikes

> The length of the parking space is determined by local requirements not the I-Codes or ANSI A117.1 or ADA. So if the local AHJ has an eighteen foot minimum length requirement then it is up to them to approve your proposal.We have a 20 ft minimum requirement because our community has a lot of vehicles that are 20 ft in length from bumper to bumper a curb stop caan be placed 2ft in from the front.


mtlogcabin, it is interesting that ADA 502.2 makes no mention of stall length, and the adjacent aisle is required by ADA 502.3.2 to merely be the "full required length of parking space", and thus ADA defers to the local jurisdiction for stall and aisle length.

However, we in California are never content to leave well enough alone, so the CBC 11B-502.2 has added the phrase: "Car and van parking spaces shall be 216 inches long minimum."  (That's 18 feet minimum.)


----------



## mark handler

The code says the Stall must be level, that precludes the curb intrusion.

Wheelstops do cause tripping hazards and maintenance  issues

But the intent is to make the "usable area level" and the "area" under the car IMHO, is not usible by the user. I do allow the curb to be used as the wheelstop.


----------

